# One Lucky RBB



## cagey (Nov 11, 2014)

Those energy drinks are not safe...

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...|heading|homepage|homepage&itmt=1415697706237


----------



## Beans (Nov 12, 2014)

No cuts! Lucky little guy ^_^


----------



## CrazyNut (Nov 12, 2014)

There was another version of this praising the truck driver as a hero that risked "life and limb" - bit hard to get bitten when the snakes head is stuck in a can lol. Glad to hear that some everyday people have a heart and give a damn about snakes - I know some idiots would have filmed it and laughed until it eventually died 
WIRES have down a great job cutting the poor RBB free.


----------



## Beans (Nov 12, 2014)

Lol. Thats Media for [MENTION=40362]CrazyNut[/MENTION] 

Blowing things WAAAAY out of proportion


----------



## Chris82 (Nov 12, 2014)

I wonder if red bull gives rbb wings lol!


----------



## CrazyNut (Nov 12, 2014)

True [MENTION=38897]Beans[/MENTION]. [MENTION=39251]Chris82[/MENTION] haha that line was just priceless lol


----------



## Beans (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh my god flying RBB'S?

With like.... little leathery dragon wings attached right where their shoulders would be if they had them. I wish I could draw sometimes xD


----------

